# Help a newbie with a pooch test ?



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I've looked at quite a few posts on the subject but I just cant tell the difference between the bred & not bred pics . So I'm hoping someone maybe be able to give me a guess on my girl  . If I get any yes's I'll attempt a blood sample but right now all I've got to go on is a rock hard belly ( has been for weeks & she eats & acts fine so no bloat ) & a slowly growing belly . We got Momma 6 weeks ago to use as my milk doe . She had roughly 8 week old twins on her at the time but the lady she came from run's the bucks & doe's together full time so there's small chance she could be bred if so she could be from 14 - 6 weeks along


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

No help, I haven't figured out what they are seeing in a pooch test either, but I thought I'd boost you up, and see what anyone says.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This is a hard one...Her pooch looks bred, her tail base doesn't. She may not be far enough along or she may still have hormonal swelling from her last pregnancy. 

For those who wonder, the "magic" pooch test is 1/2 doe history and 1/2 seeing changes in the doe. 

Give her a month and then repost a new picture here, it really isn't accurate very early in pregnancy.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one lol & thanks for the boost . 
Got a new one tonight where she actually held her tail up for me & the next ones are her a week after we got her looking pretty scrawny & one from today where you can see the bulge growing in her lower belly


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Whoops didnt see your post goathiker  Would she still be swollen at 14 or so weeks after kidding ? And I'll have to watch on the young girls so maybe I can figure this out the next go round .


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

New pictures . My stuff to test should be here today so I should have an answer by next week but does anyone care to give a guess on her now ? She should be any where from 8-16 weeks along  First pictures from 2 days ago the second is from last night .


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She looks bred to me. It'll be interesting to see what the test says.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I will say bred but like Tim I still have not figured the pooch test out. I have read a ton of posts on it but when I look at my does pictures I always think they look the same before and after.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd say bred


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm going to say bred too...the only things I've noticed with the pooch test are the "smiley anus" and the tip of the vulva points down. But then again some does don't even get that, lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone ! Guess we'll find out for sure next week my stuff to test her's taking it's time getting here


----------

